# LED housing/reflector assembly fab help?



## Lodogg2221 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello, 

Looking to upgrade the lights on a garden tractor. Deeres are my other expensive hobby, and for whatever reason, they have crappy forward lighting. Not really conducive to evening work...



Anyway, the stock assembly is fiberglass, and uses 3 1156 bulbs, with a plastic lens over the front. Ill try to attach a picture...(cant attach anything, but its for a 318 if anyone knows what they are).

Ive tried everything including the 35W and 50W halogen bulbs, but they use too much power for the small capacity charging system.



Id like to get something made that will fit in the stock area with minor mods. I dont mind cutting the back part or reflector area, but Id like it to look as stock as possible from the outside. 



What would I be looking at? Is there an LEDs for Dummies area? 

Does anyone here make custom type reflectors? 



I was wondering about the possibility of using an existing reflector/LED like a P60 type for example, and maybe cutting some out of each side of the reflector so that roughly 25% of the top and bottom (when positioned) would be intact but the cutout would allow much more side spill.

Is that possible? 



BTW, its a 12V system, so Im sure Im limited on what I can put in, or think I would be anyway, but I dont need night burners in there, Id just like to see more than 15' in front of me when its dark out.

I was honestly thinking, given my very limited knowledge of the workings of LEDs, that 3 or so 1W LEDs might do it...even up to 5W...is that possible? 



Thanks in advance for the help...and BTW, if anyone IS interested in helping out in this endeavor, there would most likely be a fairly large market for the finished product.



Edit:

Here is a link to a thread where we were discussing the lights a couple years ago...

My 318 is about 2/3 down the page, lights off, just the front visible, but you can see the reflector inside the lens.



Hopefully not breaking any rules linking to another forum, just trying to show what the reflector looks like. 



http://www.weekendfreedommachines.co...tml?1138716328


----------

